# New Gerber/Bear Grylls survival knife



## addicted2ice (Jun 2, 2009)

looks like a nice knife gonna give it a try $59.99 on Amazon pre-order only not released until Nov. 15th.

Also Field and Stream's knife of the year from Cold Steel is only $18.50, figured with all the good reivew can't lose at 18.50.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Bear Grylls is a product of television. A "fool" in my words. Just find a knife that suits you and your needs.


----------



## Spoon Fed (Jul 26, 2006)

A "fool" that is x-special forces (SAS) and a highly decorated veteran. You must enjoy Jersey Shore!


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

He (Bear) was a medic attached to the special forces.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.beargrylls.com/biography.html

Here ya go there guy, read that, and then you'll look like a fool because hes done more in his lifetime than you could do in 3


If you look at all the facts he done just about everything and gone every where. Your comment would be like saying Fred Bear was a product of tv because he had his hunting shows, AFTER he invented modern bow hunting. Sounds like somones a little jelouse.


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Big Reds said:


> He (Bear) was a medic attached to the special forces.


*1994-1997*
Served with the British SAS (_21 SAS_). Passed UK Special Forces Selection, serving as a sabre soldier, trained in unarmed combat, desert and winter warfare, combat survival,_medics,_ parachuting, signals, evasive driving, climbing and explosives. Served in North Africa twice. In late 1996 Bear broke his back in a free fall parachuting accident in southern Africa. 


in case you didnt feel like double clicking your right finger, I guess your a small fraction right. really small though


----------



## Spoon Fed (Jul 26, 2006)

Outdoorzman said:


> Bear Grylls is a product of television. A "fool" in my words. Just find a knife that suits you and your needs.


Didnt want to start anything, but you should maybe look at some facts before making comments! I might be wrong, but i think his unit was the one in northern iraq that were looking for scud launchers that were aimed towards Isreal. They lost 2 or 3 men and some were captured and some walked out to Seirra. something like 195 miles in 7 days.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

Back to the topic listed.....other reviews of this knife (and the series of tools) say this knife is junk. I like the idea, but the knife makers in China did not make this well. Not really a survival knife. It is more a novelty knife.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have not heard much good about this knife. Gerber makes better options imo if one truly needs a survival knife.

Bear is impressive, no argument here but his made for TV survival show is absolutely foolish. Anybody that takes survival education seriously will cringe when you bring his tv show up. The stunts he performs are just that, stunts. They don't have much place in real world survival mode. If most folks were to try his "way", search and rescue would quickly turn to recovery. Nothing against Bear, but a big protion of his show shoud be viewed for entertainment purposes only...not to say you can learn a thing or two but proceed with caution.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

1994 to 1997, he served in the part-time United Kingdom Special Forces Reserve, with 21 Regiment Special Air Service, 21 SAS(R), as a trooper, survival instructor and Patrol Medic.

I guess it all depends on the source.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

according to the reviews its not all its cracked up to be  I'm surprised with it being a Gerber product. I love my multitool. Had it for probably ten years without any issues.

To bad it looked pretty sweet in the pics



http://www.amazon.com/Gerber-31-000...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

Topshelf said:


> according to the reviews its not all its cracked up to be  I'm surprised with it being a Gerber product. I love my multitool. Had it for probably ten years without any issues.
> 
> To bad it looked pretty sweet in the pics
> 
> ...


 I am surpised as well on the fact that its a gerber, and I have nouthing but good things to say about gerber cutlery, although my go to knife is and probably will always be the ka-bar. But I think that we need to rember that just like the bear grylls facts, there is a lot of **** to wade through on the internet, When I look for a review on a product I like to go to a web site that would probably have reputable reviews before I base anything. I would not go knife shopping on amazon.com,


----------



## ndcgcw (Feb 13, 2011)

I just received the Gerber/Bear Grylls knife in the mail today, I obviously have not had a chance to put it through its paces but I must say I like the knife. It really is not just a novelty knife, it has a very durable blade perfect for chopping or hacking, and the pummel would come in handy in a survival situation plus other features. Now if your looking for a hunting knife then this is probably not the way to go, but if you are looking for a survival knife then this is the perfect knife for a survival situation. Just my opinion.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Put it through some tests and post back. I was think about getting one because the features seemed practical. I don't want to buy one then find out it's not worth the money even if it is reasonably priced. I definitely don't want one for the name on it. I own a few other gerber knives and have been happy with them.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

U.P.Nate said:


> I would not go knife shopping on amazon.com,


You don't need to. They've got them in bubble packs down at your local Walmart.

-na


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I have a hard time taking him seriously every since he drank his own pee.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll stick with the Ontario SP8 Survival Machete

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=6135#

A major part of survival is shelter - fire - building stuff.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Read this first:

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=790424&highlight=gerber


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I really like this one from the link Rupe:


> You missed the most important Bear Gryll's test, how did it cut open TV dinners at the hotel?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Out in the Badlands. Lets make ice axes out of branches, so we can waste precious energy while we climb out of creek bottoms and up perilously steep slopes, to find that there is nowhere to go........... Shocking. But tomorrow, after a stay at the motel we will come back and show that if we follow the ravine downhill, the walls get smaller, and we actually get near civilization. AMAZING! Following Bears ways of doing things would make you a statistic, not a survivor.


----------

